# Help!



## Lyndan (23 Feb 2007)

Hey All

I have a bit of an conundrum today! Looking for peoples thoughts and suggestions on the following if you don't mind!

I am due to be made redundant from my current job March 31st - I have been offered a package and was in the middle of looking for some new work.

My old boss (from the same company) sent me an email yesterday and asked if I would come to Singapore for 1 month all expenses paid to do some work and he would extend my work contract by one month - so I would be due to leave April 30th.  He said he would like to discuss a future full time opportunity for me out there.

We are just about to put our 2 bed apartment up for sale, having got our mortgage approval yesterday to buy a house.

I have so many things to think about I don't know what to do!! To many questions so Id love to hear what people thought...


Do I go to Singapore for a month?I am thinking yes because its a great opportunity - downside is if I don't like it and/or a full time job doesn't come out of it I'm away for a month that I should be interviewing for new jobs for
If I get offered a full time job in Singapore I wont get my redundancy package if I accept it, instead it will be a relocation package - should I just take the money and run?
Anyone lived/worked in Singapore? What did you think?
Should we postpone putting our apartment up for sale? I will go to Singapore in April for 1 month...
If there is a chance that I will get offered a full time job and I take it, should we not sell up at all and instead go interest only on our mortgage and rent it out for a couple of years? Or should we sell up and put the money we make (200k) into savings? Which is better?
I know its a big one but I'd appreciate everyones opinion!

Cheers


----------



## Vanilla (23 Feb 2007)

First of all I'd advise you change the heading of your thread before the mods ask you to. IE to make it more relevant.

Secondly in my opinion you only regret the things you don't do in life. So I'd say go for the month- it's a great opportunity to test living and working in Singapore- could your patrner come too? 

Third, don't stress about the rest until you have made a decision on whether or not this new job would be a good opportunity or not. IF you decide it is something you would like to go for, THEN crunch the numbers and see whether you can afford to retain a new house, even on an interest free mortgage AND rent in Singapore or what is the best way forward financially.

In my opinion if the job is attractive enough then the relocation package should be also more attractive than taking redundancy.


----------



## CCOVICH (23 Feb 2007)

Vanilla said:


> First of all I'd advise you change the heading of your thread before the mods ask you to. IE to make it more relevant.


 

Exactly. Please do so.


----------



## ClubMan (23 Feb 2007)

> *Help!*


Post again with a meaningful thread title. You have 160+ posts so should be aware of the posting guidelines:


----------

